# How do I determine what drivers I need?



## Myren (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello,

So, I reformatted my old Dell Latitude recently after getting a new Dell Vostro. The problem is, when I reinstalled windows XP, there are bunches of drivers missing. I understand how to find which devices are unrecognized (Control Panel, Hardware, Device Manager, unrecognized devices/yellow q marks), but I'm not sure where or how I can get drivers for these devices or in a couple of cases what the device actually is.

I will include a screenshot of the the device manager screen tomorrow morning. However, I'm wondering if there are any programs out there that can recognize exactly what hardware you have?

Note: Most all the hardware is Dell Standard, but even the dell website hasn't been very helpful.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you very much for your time in advance,

-Myren


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Take a look at this...
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Myren,
The site floop12444 will allow you to input your model or service tag to get the drivers, but it will give you a whole list of them.

The scrrenshot will help, but if you Right Click on each error>Properties>Details Tab
Under Device Instance ID you will see DEV/VEN numbers.
If you post these numbers for each device we can narrow it down a little.

Bill


----------



## Myren (Jan 12, 2009)

Bill,

School started, then Ultimate Frisbee, so I'm finally getting around to fixing up the old laptop on my Spring Break (and my brother keeps asking about it).

I did check out the site floop linked and it was overwhelming. There are a lot of drivers out there.

Here's the info from the properties tab (I put the actual identity in bold):

Base System Device

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI Bus 2, device 1, function 3

*PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8204&SUBSYS_014E1028&REV_00\4&39A85202&0&0BF0*


Ethernet Controller

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI Bus 2, device 0, function 0

*PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_165D&SUBSYS_865D1028&REV_01\4&39A85202&0&00F0*


Multimedia Audio Controller

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI Bus 0, device 31, function 5

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_014E1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD*


Network Controller

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Locaton: PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0
*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1043&SUBSYS_25658086&REV_04\4&39A85202&0&18F0*


PCI MOdem

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI bus 0, device 31, function 6
*
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_542214F1&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE*


Video Controller (VGA Combatible)

Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI bus 1, device 0, fuction 0
*
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0286&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_A1\4&1BFA44D4&0&0008*

I hope this will help you point me in the right direction. I am now going to recheck the site floop linked and see if I can cross reference the available downloads with the identities. Thanks again for your help 

-Myren


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Myren,
Yes the site that floppy posted will help, but if I had your make and model it will help me help you.
From what you posted you need these drivers:

*Base System Device*: Card Reader 
Cardbus Controller Texas Instruments 

*Ethernet Controller*: Broadcom LAN Driver
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

*Multimedia Audio Controller*: Sound/Audio 
Realtek AC97 Audio 

*Network Controller*: Wireless Lan
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 LAN Card Driver

*PCI Modem*:
AC97 Modem Controller / PCI Modem Intel Corporation 

*Video Controller (VGA Combatible)*:
GeForce4 4200 Go NVIDIA 

I am not sure what Dell may call them, but this may help

Bill


----------



## Myren (Jan 12, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> HI Myren,
> Yes the site that floppy posted will help, but if I had your make and model it will help me help you.
> 
> Bill


It is a Lattitude D800. Service Tag 4XHLH31. I will hopefully be able to take some time and Google for the drivers for those devices.

How can you find what the device is using the PCI\VEN numbers?

Thanks for all your help,

-Myren


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Myren
No need to google
Here is a link for you drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=LAT_PNT_PNT_D800&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

*Chipset*: Model Intel (Under Chipset) Please install this first to be on the safe side.
Driver Link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

*Base System Device*: Card Reader (Under Chipset)
Cardbus Controller Texas Instruments 
Driver link
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=145696

*Ethernet Controller*: Broadcom LAN Driver
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Driver link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=139326

*Multimedia Audio Controller*: Sound/Audio (Under Audio)
Realtek AC97 Audio 
Driver link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=118248

*Network Controller*: Wireless Lan (Under Network)
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 LAN Card Driver
Driver link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=135925

*PCI Modem*:AC97 Modem Controller (Under Communications)
PCI Modem Intel Corporation 
Driver link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=134322

*Video Controller *(VGA Combatible): (Under Video)
GeForce4 4200 Go NVIDIA 
Driver link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=115742

Let us know if you have any remaining errors in the Device Manager

Thanks,
Bill


----------

